# Sirius Weather



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

Anyone have any knowledge of the sirius weather option. If you have radar, is there any additional benefit from the sirius weather? It looks like it gives you sea surface temperature, but you could take a look at that on the internet before you head out. Is it worth the subscription fee for the service?


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

??? x2

looking at same


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

I had it put on the problem child after the 2007 PBGFC Ladies. Fished the MBGFC Limited a few weeks later and dodged storms and lightning while other boats were heading in. I thought it was great just for avoiding severe weather which is big when you fish with wife/kids. I hear the price is a bit more sporty now. When I can afford it, I'll have it put on our boat and go with the monthly subscription so we are not paying while sitting in a tree stand. My $0.02:usaflag


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

http://www.thehulltruth.com/marine-electronics-forum/112898-xm-vs-sirrius-weather.html


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

I like the idea, but as problem child stated, it is pricey. The Mariner package that has all that you would want is $49/month. This includes nexrad composite radar, wave heights, wind speed etc.. While I have radar I would still love to have it as there can be bad weather well outside of the range of your radar that would be nice see coming. I just cant see $50/month, month in and month out.

MScontender


----------



## matttheboatman (Aug 25, 2008)

Re: Sirrius weather - I absolutely love it on the 32' Regulator. 

It has saved the day more than once. If you venture out more than a couple of hours offshore or if you overnight, the clear picture of thunderstorms and updated NOAA forecasts make me feel safe. Last year, we did something I would never have done without it. As we were fishing near Horn Mountain a line of thunderstorms were on the horizon moving in from the West nearLouisiana. They were heading East (right at us)cover up the entire fishing area. I made a decision to go further south to avoid the storm and we fished all day until the storms past and we headed in behind them in calm weather. The temp readings are ineffective, but the real time winds and waves at the bouys come in handy for sure. I vote to do it! Good luck.

Matt


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Youi're probably fine to buy a 2 year contract... it works incredibly well. It sends you a doppler radar depiction of weather and transposes it over your GPS plot, even at sea. Though right now it only sends radar signals out as far as a radar signal can produce from land. But you'll be fine at the floaters 100 miles from shore.

Currently XM provides real time (maybe 4 minutes late) doppler Radar over their signal. You can see YOUR GPS map with weather radar over the top.

It's at least as good as the weather radar a commercial airline airplane has today. Probably better.

The same technology will allow you to look at "Doppler Radar" anywhere in the world that broadcasts a radar. Soon you'll be able to see SATELLITEradar data on your boat laid over your plot.

FOR NOW,...the XM/Garminservice is WELLworth the price offshore if you go offshore a lot, especially over a 2 year contract, probably longer too.

Different, MUCHmore user available service is coming soon, but for now... The XM/Garmin Weather service is TOP NOTCH andnear real time.

If you can afford the $49.00 or so a month I'd recommend going for it. You'll also need a compatible Garmin GPS.

It WILL be obsolete in a few years, XM will abandon the service because it'll be readily available via 3G and beyondon your iPhone and newerGPS units...

But TODAY...It's VERY accurate and worth the $$$.

Actually 3G will kill XM and Sirius, ask yourself why pay for and use Satellite when Wifi will get you the same thing. Wifi is growing, pretty soon you're own littleWifi transmittermay contribute to the net. Wifi will becomea low power web available nearly everywhere.

JMHO,

Jim


----------



## Daydreamin (Jun 20, 2008)

I have it on my boat and in my opinion it is worth the expense after it saves just one trip or gets you and your crew around, past or in between thunderstorms. Last year I was on someone elses boat out at the rigs enjoying great weather. No weather but 48 mile radar. A captain on a large sportfisher asked us if we had heard about the line of storms that had formed along the coast and was moving south....uh...70+ miles away? Nope...so we change our fishing plans, decide to head to the hill as fast as we can. Seas turn from 1-2 to 6-8 and from SW to confused. Drove thru lightning and worst sea conditions any of us had ever been in making about 6 knots, and pouring down rain...it was a nightmare.

With weather on the boat I can see with just one glance not just the size and intensity of the storms and cells, but the amount of lightning in each cell and the direction and speed of each cell. Is an epirb worth 800-1,200 bucks? Not until you need it and then how much would you pay? With weather you can zoom out to see the entire southeast or the entire country. The sea surface temp is useless. Not enough detail or granularity to be useful.


----------



## SPECKDECK (Oct 2, 2007)

i know that some airplanes and airlines are using XM weather service and it seems to work well for them. I heard some guys on the radio today using it to dodge some storms that the air traffic controller wasn't getting in very well. So if it works for them, then it should be pretty good on the water I would think.


----------



## timl74 (Oct 10, 2007)

There is a $29 fisherman option that I use. I LOVE it! works great. Her is the link tha shows the 3 marine packages.

http://www.xmwxweather.com/marine/data-service-pricing.html

You can alos run it seasonally. There is a $50 startup fee, I complained a little and they waived it. When your done for the season, they turn it off and you can turn it backon whenever you want without another startup fee. You dont have to have any kind of a contract at all.

Capt. Tim


----------

